# 30 feet on trailer



## dupek (Aug 6, 2010)

I am looking for 28-30 feet boat. The question I have: can I put 30 feet boat on trailer to haul to water? Does those range boats have folding mast.


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, obviously not all 30 foot boats can be easily trailered... but some of them certainly can. The hobie 33 is trailerable from the factory and sets up in about 2 hours.

When you say 'folding mast' I assume you are thinking of some form of deck-stepped mast that can be raised and lowered without the use of a crane/bridge etc. And there are a bunch of deck-stepped 30 footers out there. 

The problem you'll run into, if I can be so bold as to make a gross oversimplification, is that any trailerable boat gives up a fair amount of draft and displacement. So, again - this is very general - a trailerable 30' boat will be more tender and have somewhat less windward performance than a non-trailerable 30. Of course, there are a zillion other factors that apply, but in the balancing game of sailboats, having an easily trailered boat means having less draft and lower ballast ratios.

But it's certainly possible. Most of the bulk producers make something in that range.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

In most cases no. And the truck you would need is going to be large. There are a couple of trimarans with folding outer hulls that are possibilities.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

CapTim said:


> So, again - this is very general - a trailerable 30' boat will be more tender and have somewhat less windward performance than a non-trailerable 30. Of course, there are a zillion other factors that apply, but in the balancing game of sailboats, having an easily trailered boat means having less draft and lower ballast ratios.
> 
> But it's certainly possible. Most of the bulk producers make something in that range.


...unless it's something like a Farr 30 or Melges 32


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most of the trailerable boats stop at about 26' LOA. There are exceptions, but most are trailerable trimarans, like my Telstar 28. Most boats don't have a good mast-raising system, certainly nothing as easy as that on the Telstar, which uses a single line run back to a genoa sheet winch to raise the mast. 

Stepping the mast on a boat over 28' LOA becomes a bit of an issue, as the mast is too heavy to easily step without either multiple people or a really good system.


----------



## dupek (Aug 6, 2010)

I tough about using 12v winch. When I was young, I was part of crew on small sailboat (Omega) and we had to lay down the mast before bridge and raise after we past it. I never learn the sailing and navigation secrets. I would like to go trough intercostal, but there are some low bridges.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Dupek, the Atlantic Intercoastal Waterway (ICW} should be just fine for most boats up to about 40 feet long with masts up to about 50 tall and still leave room for a radio antenna just above the mast (and many of the bridges are 65 feet tall). Some of the bridges swing or raise on certain schedules and you will want to get a guidebook that has information on the bridges and navigation of the waterway. Sometimes you call the bridge tender on the VHF radio to get the bridge to open, or you may be able to call a telephone number, or you may have to wait for the bridge to open at certain scheduled times.

A few ports have self-service mast-raising cranes that you and a couple of helpers could use to step your own mast. In other places you might be able to use a " gin pole " to step a mast for boats about 25 to 33 feet LOA. And for really large boats with tall masts that are keel-stepped you may have to pay a boatyard to step and rig your mast. 

There are many ways to learn sailing and navigation. Classes, books, and videos are good. So is learning on a small boat; that is a very cheap and quick way to learn basic skills that are good for all sizes of boats. 

Most yacht and sailing clubs have lists on their websites for people who want to crew on racing or cruising sailboats. This is a great way to learn. Of course hanging around marinas, looking at bulletin boards at boat supply stores, and joining an inexpensive sailing club, cooperative, or one of the less formal, less expensive, and more water-focused yacht clubs would also be good. 

Some states require that younger boaters complete a boating safety class. These are good for all sailors. The classes usually are for one day (or can be taken on the computer) and teach the basic legal requirements for boat safety equipment, registration, and basic safe operation. They teach a little bit about buoys and navigation aids, reading nautical charts, navigation lights, and sound signals. The US Coast Guard and US Power Squadrons teach more extensive classes; these may meet for one evening a week for a couple of months or for a couple of weekends.

Once you have some more sailing experience, you might be able to get a crew position on a boat that is in a long-distance race or being delivered to a new location.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

dupek said:


> I tough about using 12v winch. When I was young, I was part of crew on small sailboat (Omega) and we had to lay down the mast before bridge and raise after we past it. I never learn the sailing and navigation secrets. I would like to go trough intercostal, but there are some low bridges.


Some boats are rigged with a 'tabernacle' mast which is designed to help drop and raise the rig relatively quickly.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

The short answer to your question is that, with a big enough truck, just about ANY boat can be trailered!










The real question is, how much hassle do you want to deal with in order to be able to trailer your boat? Do you have a big enough vehicle to tow a good sized sailboat? Why do you think you need a trailerable boat? And why do you think you need a 30 foot boat?

I've owned and trailered boats ranging from a 14-foot daysailer up to a fairly heavy, 25-foot weekender. All things considered, the daysailer was more fun and got used a LOT more! My advice is, if you really MUST have a trailerable boat, then instead of thinking about the very biggest boat you can manage, you should be thinking about the very smallest boat you can get by with.

Good luck.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

*Some ways of dividing up the definition of trailering*

Maybe it would be useful to think of trailering in this way...

Ordinary Trailering -- Something we do frequently, maybe every other weekend, usually for relatively short distances (no more than a few hours), and with boats that two people can rig in less than an hour.

Heavy-duty Trailering -- Towing boats cross country on multiple-day trips and towing heavier loads that require powered trailer brakes and full-sized pick-ups or SUVs with heavy duty hitches and "towing packages"; towing weights 3500 - 10 000 lbs.

Large boat self-transport -- Moving and rigging a large, complex boat that requires a gin pole, mast pole, or rental crane and may take half a day to rig and launch, usually only done a few times a year at most. This might be for a 27- to 35-foot keelboat that "summers" in the Great Lakes and "winters" in Florida, for example. It might also be done for a racing keelboat that usually is in a marina slip but is taken on the road for major regattas a few times a year. Most of these boats require wide-load signs and permits. Typical towing vehicles are 250/2500 or 350/3500 dually one-ton large pickups to mid-sized (5500/6500 etc.) commercial trucks; typical towing weights are 10 000 - 20 000 lbs.

Large Yacht Relocation -- Moving a boat that is so large that it requires the professional assistance of a boat moving company or for a do-it-yourself owner to have an equivalent amount of training and equipment. Requires wide-load permits, route planning, and most likely requires a commercial driver's license. Might require pilot vehicles and over-length/over-weight permits and/or utility guidance and re-location (over-height) or specialized low-boy trailers. Might require keel and rudder dis-assembly and re-assembly as well as removal of some deck structures.


----------



## dupek (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you all. I guess, that I was aiming too high. I wanted to spend some time on water and want to feel comfortable. I will look into some smaller boats.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Look at a Catalina 22. 2 people can raise the mast in safety [ 3 is better ] and it is reasonably easy to launch and recover. If you intend to go any great distance look for one with a 4 wheel trailor.

Sail well. Mk II claims to be able to sleep 6 [ sardines ] I had a mk I and liked it a lot.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Folks pull J105 around, with 1 ton duallys, and trailers that put the boat on the trailer angled, so it is not more than 8.5' wide. I believe "Hake" has a CB 30' boat that is trailerable. Bob Perrys 40' container boat should also be trailerable as it is under 8.5' wide. A trailer should make it about 45 or so feet long, a pickup in front, and you are under the max length laws to. Again, a 1ton dually should have no issues towing that boat. 

If you want to go wider than 8.5', you could still tow up to about 10' wide, with out too many issues, and still be legal. Again, 1 ton duallies would pull most boats that are in the 10-12K range alone, add in a trailer at 2-3K lbs, and you are at about 15K, no issues for 1 ton duallies. At least I would pull any of the above boats with my GM deisel dually crew cab pickup.

You would need for most boats that size, some type of help getting the mast up, be it a crane, or a winch etc to pull the thing up.

marty


----------



## dub420sailor (Mar 29, 2010)

What is the purpose of the boat? Racing, cruising, or a combo? There are alot of advantages and disadvantages to a trailer, but the bigger the boat generally the longer the setup time. Are you able to store the boat on the trailer mast up?


----------



## dupek (Aug 6, 2010)

I just want to cruise with some comfort. Spend 2 or 3 days on boat. I live 15 mil from boat ramp, so will not make much sense to rent a slip. Just an option I am considering.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

You can find 25' boats that will meet your criteria. Of course you will have more set up time and the weight of the boat and trailer are going to tell you what size vehicle you will need to tow it all. To really be on a trailer that you can go anywhere with you are probably looking at something with a shoal keel or a swing keel/centerboard set up. Lots of these boats are available. Look at Sailboat Listings, Yacht World, Boat Trader, Craigs List, etc... As some have said, there are some very ingenious mast rasing systems that people have come up with. Have a look around for those as well and if you need to, maybe you can adapt one for the boat you find.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

denverd0n said:


> The short answer to your question is that, with a big enough truck, just about ANY boat can be trailered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I bet you piss off a lot of people at the boat ramp when you show up with that rig!


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Trailer sailing is a mix of comfort and ease and what is more importain to you.
My C-22 is very easy to tow, (600 miles once) step the mast in less then an hour spend 3 days on it comfortably. (And for sale)
Our C-26 4' keel is just as easy to step the mast and said to be trailerable, (don't see it happening) I know I would need a bigger truck , A bigger trailer would be needed and everyone else off the road when it happened. 

I wouldn't need or even try to sail the C-26 on the lake I sail the C-22 but would really like to sail the C-22 at the coast if I could find a reason for having 2 boats there.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, maybe we need to start at the other end. What kind of vehicle do you have for towing a boat? Are you willing to buy another vehicle just to be able to tow a larger boat?

Then, when you talk about "comfort" what do you mean? I spent a lot of years hiking and hunting in Colorado, living for up to a week at a time in a very small tent. To me, it was quite the epitome of "comfort" when I would use the big tent that I could stand up in, rather than the little back-packing tent that was just barely tall enough for me to sit on my butt on the ground in. Point being, "comfort" is an entirely subjective term. You need to be more specific.

So, do you want to be able to stand up inside your boat? Do you need a separate head? Shower? Do you need dedicated berths? Or are you willing to convert the settee where you sit for dinner into your berth at night for sleeping? Do you require a stateroom that is separate from your saloon?

You need to consider and answer all of these questions (and probably many more) before you will be able to narrow down your choice.


----------



## Sternik (Oct 8, 2010)

This might as well be my first post. There are boats in the size you look for, that are designed to be trailerable, easy to launch and even more easier to raise and drop the mast "on the fly", even on pretty rough waters. I am not sure whether or not you can get them in US, but they are certainly available in Canada. I am talking here about boats that swing every day on the Mediterranean, Adriatic or the coast of France. Such boats are widely available in the EU, and only recently became available on this side of the pond. 

For starters, looking at the boat available right now in North America, there is the TES 28 Magnam, which has the CE "B" certification and does have over 6ft standing height and onboard hot water shower. You can google it, it had recent test and review in Canadian Yachting Magazine. You may also check out Delphia range, from North Lakes Yachting. If you would prefer something from US (again, european import), there is the F-280C from Freedom Boat Works. No, these are not fixed keel vessels, but rather swing keel with solid ballast. You would still need to be able to tow about 8000lbs with your vehicle....


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

my nimble 30 express is about 7,000 lbs i pull the keel stepped mast with the marina's crane , with help from 3 friends. i leave it there for the winter. they load the boat on my 9'000lb cap 6 wheel trailer. i tow it home with my dodge 1500 850 ft up & 25 miles to my house.(315 engine)


----------



## TNDiver (Jul 14, 2010)

Hake Seawind Eagle, 32 foot and trailerable with a 3/4 ton truck. Most owners have given up their dagger board in favor of permanently mounting a keel which screws up the trailerability. Hake also has an apparatus to step and unstep the mast.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Backing Up Trailer*

I do not know how much trailer handling you have done. When I was a kid I used to help my uncle on a farm. Eventually on a tractor I could look over my shoulder while backing up and just automatically turn the steering wheel to make the trailer go where I wanted it. With my day sail I can look out the back window and still have that reflex, but on a larger sailboat I have to use mirrors which meant I have to think about what I am doing and backing up becomes frustrating and time consuming. Eventually I hope using mirrors will become reflexive also. Those folks that whip into a U turn at the boat launch ramp and back in there at a really fast walk without having to pull ahead occasionally because the trailer turns too sharpely have a lot of practice. It helps to have someone guide you who is not overly excitable. I find I cannot depend on my wife for help backing up.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Overloading Tow Vehicle*

To who it may concern: If you want to exceed the recommended limits in your vehicle owners manual for trailer weight, be aware that spring loading, brakes, engine power, radiator, automatic transmission cooling, steering, frame strength, accelleration, steepness of hills (boat ramp?) and other items are all considerations engineers take into account when putting a limit on what a vehicle can tow. In recent years manufacturers of pickup trucks have let the marketing people push the engineers into increasing the load limit with no changes in basic design. If I had a good cooling system, a really long trailer hitch so the tow vehicle is not jerked around as much, and electric brakes that are strong enough to lock up when applied manually, or hydraulic that lock up when disconnect from trailer ball is sensed, then I feel I could push it some on weight if I kept the speed down. However, If I were really sensible, I would buy a vehicle with 30% more towing capacity than recommended in the owners manual if the vehicle is less than 15 years old and be a lot more relaxed while towing. If I bought a 1995 Ford F350 diesel dually (which I have), I would not exceed the owner's manual limit of 10,000 on the back bumper and forget the 30%. I prefer a manual transmission because I would not have to worry about an automatic blowing up on the road. Also, keep in mind that many of the diesel engines used in pickup trucks are commercial engines that are good for 1,000,000 miles with a valve job at 500,000.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd also add that many boat manufacturers are a bit optimistic on the loads that their boats on trailers actually represent. Most boat specifications are a bit on the light side, especially if you consider that the listed displacement is often the "light" weight and generally doesn't account for your gear, clothing, etc., or things like dinghies, sails, fuel, water etc. The "loaded" configuration weight is often 500-1000 lbs. heavier than what is listed, especially as you get boats >25' LOA.



LakeSuperiorGeezer said:


> To who it may concern: If you want to exceed the recommended limits in your vehicle owners manual for trailer weight, be aware that spring loading, brakes, engine power, radiator, automatic transmission cooling, steering, frame strength, accelleration, steepness of hills (boat ramp?) and other items are all considerations engineers take into account when putting a limit on what a vehicle can tow. In recent years manufacturers of pickup trucks have let the marketing people push the engineers into increasing the load limit with no changes in basic design. If I had a good cooling system, a really long trailer hitch so the tow vehicle is not jerked around as much, and electric brakes that are strong enough to lock up when applied manually, or hydraulic that lock up when disconnect from trailer ball is sensed, then I feel I could push it some on weight if I kept the speed down. However, If I were really sensible, I would buy a vehicle with 30% more towing capacity than recommended in the owners manual if the vehicle is less than 15 years old and be a lot more relaxed while towing. If I bought a 1995 Ford F350 diesel dually (which I have), I would not exceed the owner's manual limit of 10,000 on the back bumper and forget the 30%. I prefer a manual transmission because I would not have to worry about an automatic blowing up on the road. Also, keep in mind that many of the diesel engines used in pickup trucks are commercial engines that are good for 1,000,000 miles with a valve job at 500,000.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Jul 31, 2010)

How about this bad-boy. I think these have a rep as "blue-water" boats, but if you don't want to sail it to the next destination, well hell, just drive it!!!

1981 27ft. Norsea Sailboat


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Norsea 27 is very seaworthy and I'm a bit puzzled as to how one ended up in Montana...


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Jul 31, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> and I'm a bit puzzled as to how one ended up in Montana...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too...There is a huge lake, Flathead lake, in NW MT, but otherwise..... I guess that's why he wanted a trailer-able sailboat, its a loooong way from MT to the ocean.....


----------

